# Acer Notebook: Bildschirmlicht bleibt aus.



## JuRrAsStOiL (4. Juli 2005)

hi,

besitze ein Acer Extensa 4101 mit einer X700 Mobility (~2 Monate alt)
Hatte gegen Mittag ein wenig HL² gezockt, den laptop ausgemacht und mit
angeschlossenem Netzstecker auf mein bett gestellt. ich komme eben wieder
und will den laptop an machen..... sehe nur schwarz..... gucke genauer hin:
das bildschirmeigene licht oder wie auch immer das heisst, geht einfach nicht
an, sprich: windows und alles startet wunderbar, nur man sieht halt nicht
wirklich was. schon alles probiert: netzstecker dran, ab. taste für bildschirm
licht gedrückt. standby. neustart, etc.

brachte nix.

ne idee oder einfach als Garantiefall auffen Tresen knallen?
Kein Bock auf MediaMarkt "Fach"personal.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Juli 2005)

Das ist ein Garantiefall, weil machen kann man da nichts auser reparieren
Dass musst du nicht über Mediamarkt abwickeln wende dich mal direkt an Acer, meistens geht das auch so, und ist etwas schneller ist als über den Händler 

Aber dass sowas nach 2 Monaten passiert is schon bischen Krass, bei meinem FSC ist das nach etwas weniger als 2 Jahren ( intensiver Nutzung ) erst passiert.

Achso, wichtig ist für dich gibt es keinerlei kosten, weder Versand noch Verpackung musst du tragen.
Und wenn sie auf Orginalverpackung bestehen, einfach mal auf die Gesetze der BRD hinweisen ( ich gehe mal einfach davon aus das du in Dland bist ^^ )

Edit: Übrigens mein tiefstes Mitgefühl, und ob man es glaubt oder nicht, bei mir passierte das auch nachdem ich nach einer Runde Half Life den PC aus und später wieder anmachte :suspekt:


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (30. Juli 2005)

So habs wieder bekommen mit neuem bildschirm...
Acer meinte es hätte an den Omega Treibern gelegen, da die die Karte übertakten... ?! sind ja im endeffekt nur die catalyst... man KANN sie damit übertakten, hab ich aber nicht. Und das wär auch eher ein Grund dafür, dass die X700 durchgeschmort wäre... nicht das Display.
Naja... http://www.servicewüste.de halt...


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Juli 2005)

Blödsinn Omega übertakten von sich selbst aus kein bischen, das muss man erst Manuell aktivieren und dann noch einstellen.
Immerhin werden diese Treiber sogar von Ati unterstützt.

Aber sowas kennt man ja von Firmen, immer brav auf andere schieben...


----------

